# MSV****.tmp ?



## bperiod (Aug 7, 2003)

Does anyone know where these .tmp files originate from and how to delete them? 

Examples:
MSV3400.tmp
MSV3669.tmp

They are causing profile issues in my terminal servers.


----------

